# Sage Dtp steam tip thread. (which way to remove)



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm trying to fix my parents Dtp. I'm pretty sure the steam tip is just blocked from poor cleaning. But trying to get it off without stripping it or breaking it is proving a challenge.

Can anyone with a DTP let me know which way to unscrew the steam tip please.

Cheers

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Post closed. Sorted.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

